# Anybody heard of ClomaDex?



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

Judging by the name it should be a mimic of Chlomid and Nolvadex, labeled as "advanced pct support" from a pro hormone website. I have serious doubts that it would be as good as either 1 or 2, just easier to get.


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Judging by the name it should be a mimic of Chlomid and Nolvadex, labeled as "advanced pct support" from a pro hormone website. I have serious doubts that it would be as good as either 1 or 2, just easier to get.




You dont need PCT if you are going on TRT.  

TRT means you are dependent on exogenous testosterone for life: we never come off.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> You dont need PCT if you are going on TRT.
> 
> TRT means you are dependent on exogenous testosterone for life: we never come off.



This is in the scenario that I don't necessarily go on TRT but just a cycle here and there once I get closer to my goals... or are you saying that once I go on a testosterone cycle I am on TRT for lyfe?


----------



## TODAY (Sep 1, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> This is in the scenario that I don't necessarily go on TRT but just a cycle here and there once I get closer to my goals... or *are you saying that once I go on a testosterone cycle I am on TRT for lyfe?*


Not necessarily. It's possible for most men to avoid long-term ASIH (Anabolic Steroid Induced Hypogonadism) through responsible cycling and pct.

On the other hand, people like Jin and myself had endocrine issues prior to starting steroids and are therefore in it for the long haul.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 1, 2019)

As far as the ClomaDex goes, it's basically Arimistane (an aromatase inhibitor with limited clinical research behind it) plus some herbs and shit. You'd be better off using proven PCT protocols.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

TODAY said:


> Not necessarily. It's possible for most men to avoid long-term ASIH (Anabolic Steroid Induced Hypogonadism) through responsible cycling and pct.
> 
> On the other hand, people like Jin and myself had endocrine issues prior to starting steroids and are therefore in it for the long haul.





TODAY said:


> As far as the ClomaDex goes, it's basically Arimistane (an aromatase inhibitor with limited clinical research behind it) plus some herbs and shit. You'd be better off using proven PCT protocols.



Noted. Thank you brother, I will keep looking.

hey at least the long haul in that case helps you maintain your prettyboy status.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 1, 2019)

I wouldn't be so confident in believing that pct is gonna save you from trt  after running multiple cycles.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 1, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I wouldn't be so confident in believing that pct is gonna save you from trt  after running multiple cycles.


You may not bounce back from even one cycle....


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I wouldn't be so confident in believing that pct is gonna save you from trt after running multiple cycles.





Straight30weight said:


> You may not bounce back from even one cycle....



Thats okay to me... IDEALLY I go on cycle, come off, and get my natural testosterone back to somewhere between 500-700ng with the gains and fat loss I acquire pre and during cycle.

If I'm still in the 300s or god forbid even lower than that I will consider trt. Which isn't terrifying to me. 

I'm not getting any younger.. though a lot of the people on this forum will view me as young at 23.

Again, ideally I can get my natural levels in check, but TRT doesn't scare me.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 1, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Thats okay to me... IDEALLY I go on cycle, come off, and get my natural testosterone back to somewhere between 500-700ng with the gains and fat loss I acquire pre and during cycle.
> 
> If I'm still in the 300s or god forbid even lower than that I will consider trt. Which isn't terrifying to me.
> 
> ...


It's likely that your natural test levels will increase just by virtue of adopting a healthier lifestyle and losing weight.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

TODAY said:


> It's likely that your natural test levels will increase just by virtue of adopting a healthier lifestyle and losing weight.



That's what I'm hoping for. Though, I am committed to doing everything I can to push my physique beyond any level I've been at before, so the gear is inevitable eventually... I just have to build as solid a foundation as I possibly can.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 1, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> so the gear is inevitable eventually.


I’d likely not use steroids if I wasn’t already on trt. In fact there’s several guys on here that didn’t run cycles until they were already on trt. It’s not inevitable. It’s not a necessity and it’s not going to fix all your issues. I didn’t even realize you were that young, another reason why this game isn’t for you, right now. 

Being 23, you don’t want to even consider going on trt if you don’t have to. It’s not fun. You have to jam a needle in your ass a couple times a week for the rest of your life. There’s so many gains and so
much progress to be made without drugs. Try a preworkout, get some creatine. 

To answer your question, clomadex or whatever that’s called is some garbage otc wanna be ptc. What you need is real nolva, real clomid.


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’d likely not use steroids if I wasn’t already on trt. In fact there’s several guys on here that didn’t run cycles until they were already on trt. It’s not inevitable. It’s not a necessity and it’s not going to fix all your issues. I didn’t even realize you were that young, another reason why this game isn’t for you, right now.
> 
> Being 23, you don’t want to even consider going on trt if you don’t have to. It’s not fun. You have to jam a needle in your ass a couple times a week for the rest of your life. There’s so many gains and so
> much progress to be made without drugs. Try a preworkout, get some creatine.
> ...



Same boat as 30. 

I never touched steroids until I was diagnosed hypogonaldal and had already been put on TRT. 

 I never considered them. But since I had reaped all the negative, permanent consequences of Steroid “abuse” (without any of the benefit) I figured I’d make the most of my situation.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 1, 2019)

lol dammit. I'm on trt due to my steroid use over the years.


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2019)

Seeker said:


> lol dammit. I'm on trt due to my steroid use over the years.



Atta boy! You _should_ have to earn it


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 2, 2019)

I get all the concern. In 5 years I'll probably be telling 23 year olds on this forum that they should wait, too... I just can't explain the amount of commitment I have to this gameplan of mine. I want the body of a Greek god and will do everything I can to achieve that goal... even if it means I'm on trt for life. I hope you don't view me as less of a person for being in this mindset. Like I Really do appreciate the guidance and concern. I don't get a lot of feedback anymore from anyone other than doctors or my mom. I know that this is a marathon, and I'm definitely doing everything I can to condition myself naturally following (to a degree) the advice I got when I first joined this forum... But I'm conditioning for a race... a race that I am fully intending on running no matter how old I should theoretically be. There are a million excuses I could try to make, but I will try not to do that. I am here to educate myself and now to walk before I really start to run. 

Jin, I think it's time that this thread gets closed before we start running in circles again. I love all of you and look forward to continuing to share my progress and maybe failures.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 2, 2019)

We've gotten off topic again


----------



## automatondan (Sep 2, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> I get all the concern. In 5 years I'll probably be telling 23 year olds on this forum that they should wait, too... I just can't explain the amount of commitment I have to this gameplan of mine. I want the body of a Greek god and will do everything I can to achieve that goal... even if it means I'm on trt for life. I hope you don't view me as less of a person for being in this mindset. Like I Really do appreciate the guidance and concern. I don't get a lot of feedback anymore from anyone other than doctors or my mom. I know that this is a marathon, and I'm definitely doing everything I can to condition myself naturally following (to a degree) the advice I got when I first joined this forum... But I'm conditioning for a race... a race that I am fully intending on running no matter how old I should theoretically be. There are a million excuses I could try to make, but I will try not to do that. I am here to educate myself and now to walk before I really start to run.
> 
> Jin, I think it's time that this thread gets closed before we start running in circles again. I love all of you and look forward to continuing to share my progress and maybe failures.



So you are "willing to do whatever you can do" except listen to the advice from myself and everyone else about dieting down and understanding and perfecting your diet and learning everything you can (multiple guys have suggested literally 100s of hours reading and months and even years of their lives researching before jumping into AAS). 

You are not conditioning for a race like you suggest. You are looking for a shortcut. 

If you want to start training for the long-term race, you will put in the work and prepare yourself to enter that race educated, trained, conditioned, and ready to full yourself properly. You will know what to do because you will know what to do.

Sorry I'm being hard on you, but I dont think you are being completely honest with yourself. We want to see you reach your goals, not fail.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 2, 2019)

automatondan said:


> So you are "willing to do whatever you can do" except listen to the advice from myself and everyone else about dieting down and understanding and perfecting your diet and learning everything you can (multiple guys have suggested literally 100s of hours reading and months and even years of their lives researching before jumping into AAS).
> 
> You are not conditioning for a race like you suggest. You are looking for a shortcut.
> 
> ...



No need for an apology, I appreciate it now as much as ever. I know you're all trying to look out for me and I am glad to have that feedback.

 My goal is to get as lean as I can right now. I have a lot of fat to lose and I'm going to do everything I can to get back into the 100s. My Ideal weight would be 175 pre cycle, but I'm planning on being 200+ and as lean as humanly possible. I want to bodybuild, maybe compete one day...


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 2, 2019)

Seeker said:


> lol dammit. I'm on trt due to my steroid use over the years.


I would have much rather earned it as well! Stay good all those years and STILL get low T, should have been blasting all along.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 2, 2019)

I’ve always been with the train of thought that you bust your ass in the gym, learn how to train and diet for years and years till you get to the point where your boys and people at the gym look at you and are like yea he’s definitely on something and your actually natty. You put in that work for years and get to the best physique/ shape/ strength w.e you can with out drugs and when you stall out and are nearing you’re genetic potential think hmm what kind of beast would I be if I was to hop on some test? And take a look at your life when you’re  more mature, already have attained great results from putting in work and then decide if the juice is right and worth it under all the given circumstances and possible adverse effects. And in that time you’ll have built something more and intangible compared to just a look in the mirror. But shit now a days seems like every one wants the end result and doesn’t give a damn about what really matters which is the journey of it all! Anyways kids we all try to help you make the best decision even if you can’t understand it.... just take a little more time to research before you stick that needle in your ass


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 2, 2019)

but bro he wants to look like a greek god like yesterday


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 2, 2019)

I wish I would've just stayed in the F*CKING gym, man. I couldn't do it. Everything in my life fell apart and I'm just trying to get my confidence back. I think following cut to 180-190 will be the perfect time for a recomp cycle. Maybe I'm pushing it. Maybe I'm trying too hard. Maybe I'm still thinking this stuff is more magic than it really is. Maybe I'll get ripped apart by you guys in 6 months when I reach my goal and still decide to follow through.

I acknowledge that I have become a f*ckup in nearly all eyes. Not limited to this forum. I'm just in a very hard spot with my illness. That's not an excuse, it's just the bullshit hand I got dealt.


----------

